# Rotkäppchen - eines Tages geht sie/es zu der Oma.



## olive6

Wenn ich ein Grimm-Märchen erzähle, wo der Artikel der Titelfigur "das" ist, aber die Figur selbst weibhlich ist, soll ich _es_ oder _sie_ benutzen?

Ein Beispiel:

Rotkäppchen trägt immer eine rote Kappe auf dem Kopf. Eines Tages geht _sie/es_ zu der Oma. _Sie/es _hat einen Korb in der Hand. Im Korb gibt es Wein und Kuchen. Wenn _sie/es_ aber ins Haus geht, findet _sie/es_ dort nicht die Oma sondern den Wolf. Der Wolf hat die Oma im Bauch.


----------



## Nasobem

olive6 said:


> Wenn ich ein Grimm-Märchen erzähle, wo der Artikel der Titelfigur "das" ist, aber die Figur selbst weibhlich ist, soll ich _es_ oder _sie_ benutzen?
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> Rotkäppchen trägt immer eine rote Kappe auf dem Kopf. Eines Tages geht _sie/es_ zu der Oma. _Sie/es _hat einen Korb in der Hand. Im Korb gibt es Wein und Kuchen. Wenn _sie/es_ aber ins Haus geht, findet _sie/es_ dort nicht die Oma sondern den Wolf. Der Wolf hat die Oma im Bauch.


 
Rotkäppchen ist zwar ein Mädchen, aber nicht weiblich sondern sächlich, wie alle Verkleinerungsformen im Deutschen (der Ofen - das Öfchen, die Glocke - das Glöckchen). Es kann also nur "es" heißen, "sie" wäre falsch.


----------



## EvilWillow

Rotkäppchen ist aber ihr _Name_, keine Sachbezeichnung mit Diminutiv wie in deinen Beispielen. Daher bin ich doch stark für "_sie_"... außer es wäre auch von dem _Mädchen _namens Rotkäppchen die Rede, aber das ist offenbar nicht der Fall im Absatz von olive6.


----------



## olive6

Ich habe dieses Märchen auf einer Webseite gefunden, und dort wird zuerst "sie" und später "es" benutzt. Es kommt mir so vor, als ob der Zusammenfasser selbst ein bisschen unsicher gewesen wäre.  Oder er/sie wusste, dass es "es" sein soll, aber zuerst hat er einen Fehler begangen.
Aber jedoch sind eure Meinungen ganz unterschiedlich. Wem soll ich glauben?


----------



## bh7

Da Rotkäppchen Neutrum ist, würde ich *"es"* verwenden.  Analog: Ich habe das Mädchen [das Kind] gekannt. Ich habe *es* gekannt.  Bei deutschen Personennamen stimmen Genus und Sexus gewöhnlich überein. Eine Ausnahme bilden die Substantiva der mit -chen oder -lein gebildeten Verkleinerungsformen, die Neutra sind.  Im allgemeinen stimmen allerdings bei deutschen Substantiva Genus und Sexus recht oft nicht überein.

Es gibt allerdings Zweifelsfälle und schwankenden Gebrauch. Zum Beispiel:
Ich habe das Baby in meinen Armen gehalten. Das Baby hat mich angelächelt.
Ich habe *es* in meinen Armen gehalten. *Es* hat mich angelächelt.
Manchmal aber auch, je nach Sexus:
Ich habe *ihn* [*sie*] in den Armen gehalten.  *Er* [*sie*] hat mich angelächelt.

Man könnte vielleicht in einem Märchen das grammatikalische Geschlecht von Rotkäppchen als für die Kinder zu formalistisch, fremd und störend empfinden und versucht sein, es durch das natürliche Geschlecht zu ersetzen.


----------



## olive6

Und wie steht es mit Anfängern in der Deutschstunde? Sollte ich "sie" benutzen, um sie nicht zu verwirren, oder sollte ich unbedingt "es" benutze, um grammatisch unbedingt korrekt zu sein?


----------



## bh7

Ich halte es unter diesen Umständen nicht für nötig, beim Erzählen des Märchens stur beim grammatischen Geschlecht zu bleiben.  Im geschriebenen Deutsch sollten aber auch Anfänger grammatikalisches Geschlecht verwenden lernen.  Um die Benutzung von "es" etwas natürlicher zu machen, könnte man hin und wieder Substantiva wie "Kind", "Mädchen" einfügen, bei denen der Gebrauch des Neutrum keine Zweifel aufkommen läßt.


----------



## olive6

Danke schön!


----------



## Kajjo

Gerade für Anfänger würde ich das korrekte grammatische Geschlecht (_es_) verwenden, insbesondere wenn der Bezug im gleichen Satz auftritt. Der Ersatz durch das natürliche Geschlecht ist eine eher umgangssprachliche, auf jeden Fall aber lerntechnisch fortgeschrittene Art, Bezüge herzustellen. Ich halte es für sehr wichtig, die Trennung von Genus und Sexus zu vermitteln -- viele politisch motivierte Mißverständnisse sind darauf zurückzuführen, daß manche diesen Unterschied einfach nicht verstehen oder nicht wahrhaben wollen.

Ich gebe aber zu, daß durch die Tatsache, daß Rotkäppchen zugleich Name und Diminutiv ist, eine 
schwierige Situation entsteht, die beide Sichtweisen erlaubt. Wichtig empfinde ich zudem den Punkt, daß die Gebrüder Grimm selbst immer "das/es" geschrieben haben und man dieser Originalvorlage treu bleiben sollte.

Der Vorschlag von bh7, "Kind" oder "Mädchen" einzufügen, ist sehr gut und wird bestimmt hilfreich sein.

Kajjo


----------



## Janpiet

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut was Duden darüber sagt:

_"Bei den standardsprachlichen Ableitungen auf -chen und -lein (Diminutiven) sowie regionalen Ableitungen auf -le sind die morphologischen Regeln stärker als die semantischen. Dies gilt auch für entsprechende Personennamen. Ableitungen auf -el, -l folgen hingegen den semantischen Regeln:_

_- das Mädchen, das Frauchen, das Herrchen, das Mädle_
_- das kluge Lottchen, das niedriche Karlchen, das eifrige Peterle_
_- die fleissige Gretel, ..der kleine Anderl..."_

Anderswo sagt Duden:

"_Bei Personalpronomen kann das natürliche Geschlecht vor allem bei längerem Distanz zum Bezugssubstantiv bestimmend werden. _
_- Was macht Ihr *Sönchen*? Ist *es* noch krank?_
_- Ein ... *Mädchen*... strich dicht an Hans Castorp vorbei, indem *es* ihn fast mit dem Arme berührte. Und dabei pfiff *sie*..._
_- ... stürzten sich auf das Mädchen, *das *in der Ecke stand, und drohten *ihr* mit Erschiessen."_


----------



## Robocop

Janpiet said:


> "_Bei Personalpronomen *kann* das natürliche Geschlecht vor allem bei längerem Distanz zum Bezugssubstantiv bestimmend werden. _
> _- Ein ... *Mädchen*... strich dicht an Hans Castorp vorbei, indem *es* ihn fast mit dem Arme berührte. Und dabei pfiff *sie es*..._
> _- ... stürzten sich auf das Mädchen, *das *in der Ecke stand, und drohten *ihr ihm* mit Erschiessen."_


 
Nachdem uns der Duden "grosszügigerweise" schon Wahlfreiheit lässt, würde ich in den angeführten Beispielen ganz bestimmt *keinen* Geschlechtswechsel vornehmen. Mir leuchtet auch nicht ein, warum das nötig oder gut sein soll. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, gibt es ja auch unzählige Sachnomen männlichen oder weiblichen Geschlechts. Will man sich daran auch stören?!



Kajjo said:


> Der Vorschlag von bh7, "Kind" oder "Mädchen" einzufügen, ist sehr gut und wird bestimmt hilfreich sein.


Das finde ich überhaupt nicht! Rotkäppchen ist Rotkäppchen, Lassie ist Lassie, Flipper ist Flipper und Fury ist Fury, und so weiter. Es ist absolut sinnstörend, wenn man in einem gegebenen Zusammenhang das Gleiche ohne Grund verschieden benennt.

(Einfaches) Beispiel:
Als Lassie den Räuber ansprang, schoss dieser auf den Hund.
Ja was denn jetzt? Schiesst er auf Lassie oder ist noch ein zweiter Hund auf dem Schauplatz erschienen?!


----------



## Lykurg

Robocop, wenn Janpiet und der Duden richtig zitiert haben (was ich stark annehme), hast du eben Thomas Mann korrigiert...  
Ich finde die Regel der längeren Distanz einleuchtend, würde sie zwar selbst ebenfalls nicht dauernd einsetzen, aber auch nicht als falsch anstreichen.
Es ist eine Gefühlsfrage; wenn man im weiteren Fortgang des Textes die Geschlechtlichkeit der Person betonen will, sollte man ein dazu passendes Substantiv einfließen lassen - oder kann den Ausdruck wechseln.


----------



## Robocop

Lykurg said:


> Es ist eine Gefühlsfrage; wenn man im weiteren Fortgang des Textes die Geschlechtlichkeit der Person betonen will, sollte man ein dazu passendes Substantiv einfließen lassen - oder kann den Ausdruck wechseln.



Ich frage mich wirklich, warum das Geschlecht einer *Erzählfigur*, die man im Normalfall am Anfang der Geschichte beschreibt (einführt), damit der Leser Bescheid weiss (z. B. Rotkäppchen ist ein kleines *Mädchen *mit einer roten Kappe, dessen Grossmutter in einer Hütte im Wald wohnt), irgendwo in der Mitte der Geschichte durch wechselnde Bezeichnungen "plötzlich" betont werden müsste?! 
Für mich ist es jedenfalls undenkbar, dass Rotkäppchen ausser am Anfang des Märchens abwechselnd als Mädchen, Kind oder sonst was in Erscheinung träte.

Da müsste schon ein einleuchtendes Gegenbeispiel her, um mich von meiner Meinung abzubringen.


----------



## dec-sev

> Da müsste schon ein einleuchtendes Gegenbeispiel her, um mich von meiner Meinung abzubringen.


 - Es geht zu Oma. Es geht um eine wichtige Frage. 
- Wirklich es geht?
- Ja. Es geht um mit Oma zu handeln.
- Worum handelt es sich?
- Es handelt mit Oma. Es geht um die Kuchenpreis.
- Lässt es sich mit sich handeln?
- Das hängt ab.


----------



## Robocop

dec-sev said:


> - Es geht zu Oma. Es geht um eine wichtige Frage.
> - Wirklich es geht?
> - Ja. Es geht um mit Oma zu handeln.
> - Worum handelt es sich?
> - Es handelt mit Oma. Es geht um die Kuchenpreis.
> - Lässt es sich mit sich handeln?
> - Das hängt ab.


Du hast mich anscheinend falsch verstanden (es geht mir nicht um die Verwendung des Personalpronomens "es"). Dein Gegenbeispiel müsste mir zeigen, wie man der Erzählfigur "Rotkäppchen" im Verlauf des Märchens andere Bezeichnungen zuordnen würde (Kind, Mädchen, etc.), ohne dass diese Bezeichnungswechsel sinnstörend wirkten.


----------



## Lykurg

> - Es geht zu Oma. Es geht (ihr) um eine wichtige Frage. (Oder: "Sie/Es hat eine wichtige Frage.")
> - Geht es wirklich (hin /zu ihr)?
> - Ja. Es geht, um mit Oma zu handeln.
> -  Worum handelt es sich? (ungünstig, weil sowohl "handeln" als auch "gehen" (-> "Worum geht es?") im Zusammenhang schon benutzt werden und daher mißverständlich sind. Eher: *"Was möchte es?"*)
> - Es handelt mit Oma. Es geht um den Kuchenpreis.
> - Lässt sie sich mit sich handeln? (gemeint ist doch vermutlich 'Oma'?)
> -  Das hängt ab. (geht so nicht, entweder: "Das hängt davon ab, ob..." oder "Das ist nicht sicher zu sagen. /*Da bin ich mir nicht sicher.* /Weiß ich nicht.")


In diesem Beispiel würde ich eigentlich schon im ersten Satz das Wortgeschlecht wechseln, wenn klar ist, daß Rotkäppchen ein Mädchen ist. Daß damit allerdings Oma und Rotkäppchen verwechselbar sind, ist ärgerlich.


----------



## Suilan

> Als Lassie den Räuber ansprang, schoss dieser auf den Hund.


 
Lassie wurde immer von einem Rüden gespielt. 

Ansonsten wäre _schoss_ _dieser auf sie_ besser, um zu verhindern, dass der Leser sich eben nicht nach einem weiteren Hund umschaut. Dafür wurden Personalpronomen erfunden. Das hat nichts mit dem Geschlecht zu tun. 
Man würde auch nicht sagen: 

Als meine kleine Schwester dem Räuber in den Weg lief, schoss dieser auf das Mädchen.


----------



## dec-sev

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Der ganze Dialog war ein dummer Versuch zu scherzen. Danke für deine Korrektüren, Lykurg. Noch eine Frage. Mit dem letzen Satz versuchte ich "it depends" zu sagen. Im Englishen, wenn mich nich alles täuscht, kann man diese Wendung von selbst sagen. Ich meine, ohne etwas hinzufügen. Wenn du " Das hängt davon ab" sagst, musst du den Satz ergänzen. "Das ist nich sichen zu sagen" würde ich mit "Das hängt davon ab" nich gleichstellen.


----------



## Janpiet

Findet ihr Folgendes zulässig?
- _Rotkäpchen geht zu seiner Grossmutter._


----------



## Acrolect

Robocop said:


> Du hast mich anscheinend falsch verstanden (es geht mir nicht um die Verwendung des Personalpronomens "es"). Dein Gegenbeispiel müsste mir zeigen, wie man der Erzählfigur "Rotkäppchen" im Verlauf des Märchens andere Bezeichnungen zuordnen würde (Kind, Mädchen, etc.), ohne dass diese Bezeichnungswechsel sinnstörend wirkten.



Ich verstehe das Problem nicht. Es ist doch nicht unüblich, im Verlauf von Texten auf dieselbe Person mit verschiedenen Nomen zu referieren. Also in _Rotkäppchen_ gibt es auch ein paar.
Es war einmal eine kleine süße *Dirne*, die hatte jedermann lieb, der sie nur ansah, am allerliebsten aber ihre Großmutter, die wußte gar nicht, was sie alles dem *Kinde* geben sollte. Einmal schenkte sie ihm ein Käppchen von rotem Sammet, und weil ihm das so wohl stand und es nichts anders mehr tragen wollte, hieß es nur das *Rotkäppchen*.[…] Wie er ein paar Schnitte getan hatte, da sah er das rote Käppchen leuchten, und noch ein paar Schnitte, da sprang das *Mädchen* heraus und rief: ​    Das ist doch nicht sinnstörend, wenn die Referenz eindeutig ist.

Oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Robocop

Acrolect said:


> Es war einmal eine kleine süße *Dirne*, die hatte jedermann lieb, der sie nur ansah, am allerliebsten aber ihre Großmutter, die wußte gar nicht, was sie alles dem *Kinde* geben sollte. Einmal schenkte sie ihm ein Käppchen von rotem Sammet, und weil ihm das so wohl stand und es nichts anders mehr tragen wollte, hieß es nur das *Rotkäppchen*.[…] Wie er ein paar Schnitte getan hatte, da sah er das rote Käppchen leuchten, und noch ein paar Schnitte, da sprang das *Mädchen* heraus und rief: ?


Genau solche Bezeichnungswechsel finde ich in einem Handlungsablauf *prinzipiell* sinnstörend. Manchmal führt das dazu, dass ich beim Lesen innehalte, um mich zu vergewissern, ob noch von der gleichen Figur/Person die Rede ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Janpiet said:


> _Rotkäppchen geht zu seiner Großmutter._


Richtig.

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Robocop said:


> Genau solche Bezeichnungswechsel finde ich in einem Handlungsablauf *prinzipiell* sinnstörend. Manchmal führt das dazu, dass ich beim Lesen innehalte, um mich zu vergewissern, ob noch von der gleichen Figur/Person die Rede ist.


 
Aber das ist doch ein ganz normaler Prozess in der Textgestaltung und wird sogar als ästhetisch wünschenswert dargestellt (Stichwort: elegante Variation und Vermeidung von Wortwiederholungen). Die Identifizierung der Referentin oder des Referenten bereitet nicht mehr oder weniger Probleme als bei Personalpronomina, sogar weniger im gegebenen Fall, da ja Rotkäppchen das einzige Mädchen/Kind in der Textwelt des Märchens ist.


----------



## Lykurg

dec-sev said:


> Danke für deine Korrekturen, Lykurg. Noch eine Frage. Mit dem letzen Satz versuchte ich "it depends" zu sagen. Im Englischen kann man, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kann man diese Wendung von selbst sagen eigenständig verwenden. Ich meine, ohne etwas hinzuzufügen. Wenn du " Das hängt davon ab" sagst, musst du den Satz ergänzen. "Das ist nicht sicher zu sagen" würde ich mit "Das hängt davon ab" nicht gleichstellen.


Ich stimme Dir zu, aber "It depends." hat im Deutschen keine wörtliche Entsprechung. Wenn der Grund klar ist, könnte man "Das hängt davon ab." sagen, besser vielleicht "Das hängt von den Umständen ab.", "(Das) kommt darauf an."  oder "Das kann so oder so sein.", aber "Das hängt ab." geht leider nicht.


----------



## Suilan

> Aber das ist doch ein ganz normaler Prozess in der Textgestaltung und wird sogar als ästhetisch wünschenswert dargestellt (Stichwort: elegante Variation und Vermeidung von Wortwiederholungen).


 
Elegante Variation / Vermeidung von Wordwiederholungen darf nicht auf Kosten von Klarheit gehen. In einem Absatz / kurzen Textstück eine Person mit verschiedenen Pronomen zu bezeichnen verursacht Verwirrung. 
Man sollte unbedingt bei einem bleiben, und die Nomen entsprechend wählen. Ich habe schon Bücher weggeschmissen, die z.B. die Hauptperson auf Seite 135 plötzlich statt mit Namen als "die Blonde" bezeichneten, oder mit "die Kräuterfrau." Da guckt der Leser sich wirklich um: Huch, hat sie gerade eine Kräuterfrau getroffen?

(Davon unberührt die im "Unnatürliches Mädchen"-Faden angesprochene Möglichkeit von _es_ auf _sie_ zu wechseln und dann dabei zu bleiben, z.B. das Thomas Mann Zitat.)

Schon mein alter Deutschlehrer prägte uns ein: Was einen Namen hat, das soll man mit seinem Namen und nichts als mit seinem Namen bezeichnen. Er wetterte gegen das Journalistendeutsch. Es gebe keinen einzigen Zeitungsartikel, in dem Frankfurt nicht mindestens einmal "die Mainmetropole" genannt werde.

Mein Vater schreibt Mathebücher und ich habe öfters mal Korrektur gelesen. Da wird es plötzlich ganz ganz wichtig, beim selben Namen und Pronomen zu bleiben. Ihm geisterten auch solche "Regeln" von seinem Deutschunterricht durch den Kopf: dass man seinen Ausdruck variieren müsste und bloß kein Wort zweimal oder gar dreimal hintereinander benutzen solle. Aber das gilt nicht für Pronomen und Namen / Bezeichnungen! Hier ist ein einheitlicher Gebrauch vorzuziehen - der Klarheit zuliebe.


----------



## Janpiet

Entschuldige, aber ich bin noch nicht ganz überzeugt.
Was mir als verwirrend vorkommt, ist _Rotkäppchen geht zu seiner Mutter _weil man hieraus nicht ersehen kann, daß es sich um ein Mädchen handelt. Wenn es Eigennamen betrifft sollte m.E. das natürliche Geschlecht Vorrang bekommen.
Es wäre doch undenkbar, daß man einmal sagen würde:
_- Marlene grüßt ihrem Kollegen_
und _das andere Mal_
_- Marlenchen grüßt seinem Kollegen_
wenn jeweils dieselbe Person gemeint ist (Marlene).


----------



## Robocop

Suilan said:


> Elegante Variation / Vermeidung von Wordwiederholungen darf nicht auf Kosten von Klarheit gehen. In einem Absatz / kurzen Textstück eine Person mit verschiedenen Pronomen zu bezeichnen verursacht Verwirrung.
> 
> Schon mein alter Deutschlehrer prägte uns ein: Was einen Namen hat, soll man mit seinem Namen und nichts als mit seinem Namen bezeichnen.


 
*Herzlichsten Dank* für die Unterstützung meiner Sichtweise!! 

Natürlich ist nicht jede Variation ein Problem, aber wenn sie unbedacht vorgenommen wird, dann ist man als Leser irritiert. Und das passiert mir immer wieder!


----------



## Robocop

Janpiet said:


> _- Marlene (sie) grüßt ihren Kollegen._
> _- Marlenchen (es) grüßt seinen Kollegen_


 
So ist es richtig!


----------



## Janpiet

Eine Suche im Internet zeigt, daß das natürliche geschlecht oft bevorzugt wird.
_- Marlenchen ging zu ihrer Kommode und nahm ihr bestes seidenes Tuch._
_- Marlenchen (ihr Name weist auf Maria Magdalena)... auch ihr wird der Apfel zur Verhängnis_
_- Marlenchen ist gemarkt, sie hat ein Zertifikat..._
_- Marlenchen ist ein Herzenskind. Mit ihrer fröhlichen Ausstrahlung.._
_- Marlenchen strampelt für ihr Leben._
_- Bald darauf kam Marlenchen zu ihrer Mutter._
_- Marlenchen legte die Knochen ihres Bruders unter den Machandelbaum_

_usw..._


----------



## Acrolect

Suilan said:


> Elegante Variation / Vermeidung von Wordwiederholungen darf nicht auf Kosten von Klarheit gehen. In einem Absatzt / kurzen Textstück eine Person mit verschiedenen Pronomen zu bezeichnen verursacht Verwirrung.
> Man sollte unbedingt bei einem bleiben, und die Nomen entsprechend wählen. Ich habe schon Bücher weggeschmissen, die z.B. die Hauptperson auf Seite 135 plötzlich statt mit Namen als "die Blonde" bezeichneten, oder mit "die Kräuterfrau." Da guckt der Leser sich wirklich um: Huch, hat sie gerade eine Kräuterfrau getroffen?


 
Das kann nicht sein, da der bestimmte Artikel ja andeutet, dass die Autorin annimmt, dass du als Leserin weißt, von wem sie spricht.

Natürlich geht Klarheit vor, aber ich finde es eher unproblematisch, wenn im selben Text _Georg Bush_ und _der US-Präsident_, _Benedikt XVI_ und _der Papst_ o.Ä. steht. 

Was ich manchmal irritierend finde, ist wenn quasi en passant neue und meist irrelevante Information in solchen Wiederaufnahmen vermittelt wird - das scheint tatsächlich typisch für Journalese zu sein. Also wenn z.B. in Texten eine Frau, die mit Eigennamen eingeführt wurde, zwei Zeilen weiter mit _die zweifache Mutter _(sehr typischer Sexismus für gewisse Arten von Medien) referiert wird, oder wenn (um auf dein Beispiel zu rekurrieren) auf den ersten 134 Seiten weder von der Haarfarbe noch von der Kräuteraffinität der Referentin die Rede war.



> Eine Suche im Internet zeigt, daß das natürliche geschlecht oft bevorzugt wird.
> _- Marlenchen ging zu ihrer Kommode und nahm ihr bestes seidenes Tuch._
> _- Marlenchen (ihr Name weist auf Maria Magdalena)... auch ihr wird der Apfel zur Verhängnis_


 
Während _Rotkäppchen_ noch ein Grenzfall ist, weil es als mit Artikel und ohne Artikel (also wie ein vollkommen normaler Eigenname) verwendet wird, wo ich sowohl _sie_ als auch _es_ akzeptabel finde, erscheint mir _Marlenchen_ mit _sie/ihr_ viel besser. Also _Marlenchen_ _grüßt seine Kollegen_ hört sich sehr seltsam an, und deine Beispiele zeigen, dass ich mit diesem Urteil wahrscheinlich nicht alleine darstehe.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Also _Marlenchen_ _grüßt seine Kollegen_ hört sich sehr seltsam an, und deine Beispiele zeigen, dass ich mit diesem Urteil wahrscheinlich nicht alleine darstehe.


Richtig, nicht nur seltsam, sondern falsch. Wenn der Name einfach nur Name ist, dann gilt ausschließlich das natürliche Geschlecht und Genus wird gleich Sexus. Die einfache Prüfung erfolgt dadurch, daß man vor Namen im Hochdeutschen im allgemeinen keinen Artikel setzen kann (regionale Abweichungen ausgenommen!).

_Marlene/Marlenchen grüßt ihre Kollegen. _(richtig)

Würde man den Artikel verwenden, müßte man meines Erachtens aber konsequent beim Neutrum bleiben:

_Das Marlenchen grüßt seine Kollegen. (nicht möglich: ihre) <nicht empfehlenswert>_

Kajjo


----------



## nichego

Lykurg said:


> Ich stimme Dir zu, aber "It depends." hat im Deutschen keine wörtliche Entsprechung. Wenn der Grund klar ist, könnte man "Das hängt davon ab." sagen, besser vielleicht "Das hängt von den Umständen ab.", "(Das) kommt darauf an." oder "Das kann so oder so sein.", aber "Das hängt ab." geht leider nicht.


"(Das) kommt darauf an." würde ich als Entsprechung ansehen, vielleicht nicht wörtlich, aber idiomatisch.
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch: "Schwer zu sagen."


----------

